# Welches Concord Grape Juice.



## Stuart77047 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have read that grape juices are light colored and red wines only get their color when they sit on the skins. I have also crushed some fresh grapes just to see and found their juice to be very light. I know I have not tried this on many grape varieties.

Today I started thinking, if pressing red grapes gives you a light colored juice why are commercial concord grape juices purple? Is it a dye that is added or is there something different about the concord grape?


----------



## Rocky (Feb 20, 2012)

Interesting question. I supose they could crush them and leave them on the skins while doing something to inhibit fermentation (e.g. either raising or lowering the temperature) and get the color that way. Don't know for sure but I would doubt that they add coloring.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 23, 2012)

It must be something with the yeast that makes wines red. They may eat or bleach the color.

This is from http://www.concordgrape.org/bodyfacts.html#question4:

*How is Concord grape juice made?*
Concord grapes are harvested in North America only one time per year (Aug – early Nov). The grapes are brought into the processing facility, crushed and pressed into juice. The juice can either be pasteurized and stored as single strength juice, or it may be concentrated (water removed) and stored. Since Concord grapes are harvested during a short time period and are processed immediately, juice is stored under refrigeration so that it is available year round. At the time of bottling, grape juice is filtered and pasteurized before it goes into the bottle.

*Can you get the same benefits from Concord grape juice as you can from red wine?*
While the alcohol in red wine has been shown to provide heart-health benefits, Concord grape juice can be an option for those that choose not to drink alcoholic beverages. What we know is that Concord grape juice and red wine are both made from rich, dark, whole grapes that contain naturally occurring phytonutrients called polyphenols. Growing science suggests that Concord grape juice may provide many of the same heart health benefits as red wine, which research indicates to be the result of these polyphenols.


----------



## robie (Feb 23, 2012)

jswordy said:


> wrong answer!



OK, you have my curiosity going.... and the right answer is?


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Feb 23, 2012)

Welch's grape juice says "Made with no added sugar, color or flavor" 100% juice. Good question though.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 23, 2012)

Think about it........

Red varietal kit wines are very dark in color. You can get all the color needed really just by cold maceration for a few days, then flash pasteurize, and package as normal.


----------



## mel (Mar 20, 2012)

I know when you want the red color. They heat the grapes to a high steam and then they press them thw heat brings out the color tartraits...


----------



## Gr8zins (Mar 25, 2012)

Concords grow abundantly in my region and they seem to have all their color at the time of pressing. The color bleeds immediately out of the skins unlike some of the viniferas which need prolonged skin contact. The juice is great, but remember all the sugar in there. Not my favorite juice for wine but a lot of people like a concord wine


----------

